# Can any one relate to these early pre-bfp symptoms



## kingy9467

Long story short, I've been ttc for awhile now. I've been tricked by my AF more often then I like to admit, and so I'm losing hope fast, but I gotta cling to something. It's not over until Af sings. lol

I'm approximately 14dpo and got a bfn morning of 13dpo. It's officially CD29 and AF is due.
But over the last couple days this is what I've been experiencing.

Noticeable Gassyness and Bloating. The bloat is terrible, I can't suck in my tummy anymore without it being uncomfortable lol

not only is AF not here, but I always get terrible cramps which come like clockwork every month before AF arrives and for the first few days of AF. To not have any cramps is odd for me and its the main source of my hope right now. Because aside from some gas cramps, I haven't had any AF related cramping, only a slight pinch I noticed a few days ago that came and went.

I've also gained 5 lbs, and I'm not proud of it especially if I'm not pg. But the reason I feel it's a little odd is because my lifestyle hasn't changed and I've never gone under 130 or above 135 lbs since my college days, nearly four years ago.

The last thing is a sense of physical tiredness. It's not that I feel like I always need to sleep, but when I'm up moving around I find that I exhaust myself a lot quicker, and I'm almost always hot. I've had my thermostat set at 74 degrees for the last 2 months because I am such a pansy and always cold, but now I've had to drop the temp down to 70 and I'm still warm at best. 

So overall, I'm wondering if anyone ever had similiar symptoms to mine: gassy bloated, not a lot of cramping, physical tiredness, & feeling hot more often?

Also wondering if anyone had to wait to get their bfp till anything after 14dpo.

Please, any advice would be nice and appreciated even if it's only a little. I'm already expecting disappointment, I'm just hoping that maybe I can find a little bit of hope out there too.

Thanks ahead of time everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Babybear85

Well you may not like my reply but with both my bfps my first symptom was actually cramping as tho I should have a full on period but I didn't have the bleeding...but that's just me. I would Say tiredness and fatigue started early for me just a sence ofuttiredness when I hadn't exerted myself. I was bloated in on first pregnancy but I was slim didn't notice it this time due to previous mummy tummy


----------



## Whimsy82

I got a BFP pretty early (10 dpo) so I didn't have a lot of symptoms happen before that. I did notice insane bloating though. I also broke out a lot (I normally have very nice skin) and OH MY was I irritable. It was like I was PMSing.

I did get my BFP early but I know my sister was 5 days late before she got a BFP with a few BFN's before that.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I had cramping for about 4 days before I did my first hpt (14th) and I was cd24. The cramps were like period cramps but I don't get them till it arrives and this started a good 8 days before I was due. I also was bloated, insanely hungry, tired to the point of going to bed at 8pm and had this general queasiness.


----------



## kingy9467

Whimsy82 said:


> I got a BFP pretty early (10 dpo) so I didn't have a lot of symptoms happen before that. I did notice insane bloating though. I also broke out a lot (I normally have very nice skin) and OH MY was I irritable. It was like I was PMSing.
> 
> I did get my BFP early but I know my sister was 5 days late before she got a BFP with a few BFN's before that.

Yeah my irritability was through the roof yesterday, I've calmed down a bit today, but my poor hubby... poor man couldn't do anything right yesterday. I didn't really pay too much attention to my irratibility though because I tend to get a little irritable around AF anyway.

It is nice to hear that others have gotten late bfp's. I still haven't had any cramps though... I was maybe a little crampy late last night, but I was so gassy that any cramps really just went unnoticed and I still don't have any bleeding and they didn't persist like they usual would if they'd started.

I guess maybe the only reason I'm happy to admit I haven't had my usual cramps is because for the last year and seven months cramps have ALWAYS brought AF, so to not have them seems like a good sign for me.


----------



## Whimsy82

I didn't have AF type cramps either. I did have a moment where I just started crying and swore that's when I either conceived or implanted. Weird how they say sometimes you "just know." I think that was my "I just know" moment.

I was also really, really sensitive. More so than I have been through my whole pregnancy so far. I cried at a Folger's commercial!

Keep us posted! I'm curious to know :)


----------



## kingy9467

Whimsy82 said:


> I didn't have AF type cramps either. I did have a moment where I just started crying and swore that's when I either conceived or implanted. Weird how they say sometimes you "just know." I think that was my "I just know" moment.
> 
> I was also really, really sensitive. More so than I have been through my whole pregnancy so far. I cried at a Folger's commercial!
> 
> Keep us posted! I'm curious to know :)

I'm glad to hear that someone else didn't have any cramps... I understand having them, but for me to not have them is like the biggest question mark because I always get them before and during AF.

To update a little... the bad bloat has gone down. I still feel bloated, but not as miserably terrible... or I've just gotten used to it. Also last night I went to lay down for bed, and it wasn't a real strong feeling, but I was a little queasy. Didn't have to throw up though.

I'm not reading into it too much. I've never really noticed nausea before in my other AF fake outs, but I'm still worried about investing too much into hoping for a bfp.

Thanks ladies for all your advice & experience. AF is officially due tomorrow, CD31. I think I may have ovulated a little later then I thought, but its not unusual, I've had 31 day cycle before, but none longer then that. If I can wait, I'll be testing on Thursday morning. If I can't I'll test tomorrow morning. :p


----------



## sunnylove

kingy9467 said:


> So overall, I'm wondering if anyone ever had similiar symptoms to mine: gassy bloated, not a lot of cramping, physical tiredness, & feeling hot more often?

I didn't experience any of those symptoms. I got my BFP at 12dpo.

I had cramps but it was more of a pressure pain, than period-like cramps. I had headaches, started crying for basically no reason, had a lot of pinching pain in my lower abdomen (usually on left side).

But, none of this means anything because we're all different and all our pregnancies and their symptoms are different.


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck hon, hope its bfp :)
i was really gassy from about 4 dpo or so :) i got bfp at 12 dpo but i tend to get early enough bfp. i know loads of people who were preg but didnt get bfp till a week or so after af due. i was also tired and put on 3 pounds in a about a day :) i always go up 3 pound for af, i got those 3 pounds and they stayed cos i didnt get af :)
hope u dont either hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and i did have really mild cramping , like af but soo mild i knew it wasnt really. 
but like other poster ssaid everyone is different, some feel cramping , others feel none . fx for u chick, hope u get good news in morn :)


----------



## kingy9467

Thanks everyone! :hugs:

Curious question. Did anyone have any serious mood swings? not talking about like tearing up, but like super irritable for a day or two then all of sudden feel great, perfectly fine, a good mood?

I ask because, I normal get pms before AF, like most people and I pms through the whole af with some moody depression mixed in their. I had extreme irritability a few days ago like I mentioned in an earlier post, but now I'm feeling great, like not a cloud in the sky... just really overall in a great mood... and not for any particular reason just seemed to wake up on the right side of the bed... lol


----------

